# Appraisal: WoW Account



## Niko-Time

Well, I have bought the game, played on it for about an hour and found out it was not my cup of tea. Can I sell it?


----------



## TheLegend

It depends on a lot of factors, what server, character type/s, level/s of characters, and items equipped. I sold a friends WoW account this past semster while at college. It fetched around $270 for a decent slew of things. I have seen them go for as much as $1000. It depends on a lot of factors though. Good luck in the sale!


----------



## OpTioN

LOL I dont know much about WoW . i think it depends on how far you are. I ebayed ' wow account ' and it came up with some pretty high prices http://search.ebay.com/search/search...ref=C3&from=R2

But if you just started playng i dont know, maybe 30bucks?


----------



## gonX

Wow actually you can sell it for 10% of the retail game price, unless there is some CC registered.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend*
It depends on a lot of factors, what server, character type/s, level/s of characters, and items equipped. I sold a friends WoW account this past semster while at college. It fetched around $270 for a decent slew of things. I have seen them go for as much as $1000. It depends on a lot of factors though. Good luck in the sale!

Ha, I played it for an hour....I have deleleted the char. I just want to let it go to someone who will actually enjoy the game....


----------



## slydog64

no one is going to buy your account since you have nothing on it. When someone buys a account, they are paying for the time the person invested into it. Since you invested an hour. I would say you could charge 5 bucks.

the game doesn't get good until lvl 10 and the minimum, and there is no way u got to lvl 10 in an hour. You should at least play it for the month you paid for. And then decide, but no one is gonna buy your account.


----------



## Chipp

I'd figure whatever you paid for the game, if you havn't got that far in it.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I don't know for sure but I don't think you can sell a WoW account, just like you can't buy power leveling or gold....lol.
Incase you can, pretty much TheLegend has it. Rep/honor matters too ( to me atleast) You also want to make sure that you have a good repuation on the server. If a lot of the top guilds hate you it'll be harder to sell.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
I don't know for sure but I don't think you can sell a WoW account, just like you can't buy power leveling or gold....lol

You can sell a WoW account. I have done it and I know people who have bought them as well.


----------



## Niko-Time

No, I dont want to sell the account (yeh...misleading title). I just want to get rid of the disks to anybody with the account?


----------



## slydog64

the discs arent really worth anything. the account is where the money is. Anybody can borrow their friends discs, install the game and they make their own account.


----------



## Niko-Time

Ah well then







. I guess Ill close the thread


----------

